# Year end closeout



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I just noticed a pretty good deal on model year closeout Swan Diva and Dana speakers.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...id=48&osCsid=19376df29d7ad6d37de7ed727a05df4e

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...id=29&osCsid=19376df29d7ad6d37de7ed727a05df4e

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...ct-stand-monitor&cPath=21_25&products_id=165&

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...40i-stand-monitor&cPath=21_25&products_id=39&


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Good eye tesseract - thanks for sharing. Stay tuned for a review of the Dana 630i and 630iLCR on Friday!


----------

